# Sweet Potato Salad with Ginger



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2lbs sweet potatoes cooked and cubed
4 celery stalks sliced
1/4 cup of parsley
1/2 cup of mayonaise
2 tbslp honey
2 tblsp lemon juice
1 tsp ginger grated

Combine dressing ingredients. Add sweet potato and celery. Chill well. To cook sweet potatoes in micro wave cook for 20 mins and pierce with fork.


----------

